

Stop Misusing Select Menus - bergie
http://uxmovement.com/forms/stop-misusing-select-menus/

======
lominming
Good article but I don't agree with ”When you have more than 15 options in a
menu, you should either lessen the amount of options, or use a text field to
allow users to enter their own data."

Almost all forms use a select menu for user to choose country, especially when
you are entering an address. The reason is data integrity and it I think it is
ready for the user to choose from select menu than to type.

I also think it is perfectly fine for user to choose the dates from a dropdown
(think credit card form). Typing can be more troublesome.

~~~
dylan-m
When I bump into a country selector, I always type the first bit of my
country's name so the cursor will jump to it. I doubt I'm the only one. In
effect, for me, it _is_ a text field. Just a really bad one that doesn't
always work how I expect, makes a lot of noise and has poor visual feedback.
For other users it is a gigantic list that is hard to deal with on a smaller
screen. (There's some room for bias here, by the way: lots of web developers
live in those countries that get listed first - for reasons which speak
directly to why this whole thing is a terrible idea - and lots of web
developers have big screens that cope reasonably well with colossally tall
menus).

------
bmuon
Brilliant article. Very well put. I love the example of a mobile interface for
explaining why using select menus for navigation is a bad idea.

